# 12 or 13 inch single speed frame choices



## smackpappy (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm looking for a 12 inch or 13 inch single speed frame for my wife. Her inseam is only around 26 and a half inches so she definitly needs a small frame. I tried searching the site and i found that Jamis and bianchi make some smaller frames. There is a 13 inch jamis on jenson, but it has a standover height higher that is just 26 inches. How much room have other women prefered when it comes to standover height. I guess a 13inch would fit her, unless somone recommends more standover room. 

I'm just looking for some other options. I'm not looking to spend a fortune because my wife will just be getting into the sport. I have plenty of parts so I'm not worried about the build kit required, but I have NO CLUE on what frame i should be picking up.

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## soly (May 29, 2006)

I just dent you a PM.


----------



## ohpossum (Dec 19, 2003)

Have a look at the 14" On-One Inbred. It has tons of standover. 


op


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

ohpossum said:


> Have a look at the 14" On-One Inbred. It has tons of standover.
> 
> op


And unfortunately a 21.5" effective top tube length. Equivalent to many brands "medium", thus probably too long for someone looking at 12" to 13" frames (unless they have long arms).


----------



## tesla. (Jan 25, 2007)

The inbred is a nice basic frame, and about the same size as the small Bianchi guss/wuss/puss frames. 

If you need something with a shorter effective top tube there is the carver mini or the xs/xxs salsa ala carte with a singulator.


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

The Jamis has a nice steel frame. Other options to look out for include the small 14" Kona frames (which are actually ~11" c-c).


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

stripes said:


> +1. I had to sell mine because it was too big for me, and it was a 14" frame.
> 
> TT measurement is more critical than anything.


Sad. I know because I want one (well, I want the gear compatible version) and it just ain't gonna work (current bike has a 20.3" ETT). Looks like it's custom steel for me; darn the bad luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is what my wife's Kona ("14" frame) looks like. Eff TT is about ~21".










I just picked up a used 13" Jamis Dragon 853 frame off ebay, all the parts will go onto that (also got her a Thompson stem, seatpost and a Rockshox SID 80mm for the new frame).

I


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

i have a salsa ala carte in a 13" frame. i'm 5' even without shoes on, maybe a 29" inseam. my boyfriend built it up for me as a ss but it can be a geared bikes as well. i love this bike! it fits awesome!! i dont have pics of it on my work computer but heres the link to an old post w/pics~

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=352660

~since this older post, we changed out the fork, got rid of the death pedals and the tensioner.


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

smackpappy said:


> I'm just looking for some other options. I'm not looking to spend a fortune because my wife will just be getting into the sport.


I was in the same boat, my wife wanted to try an ss but didn't want me to spend much money on it. I built up a 13" Access from Performance, with a tensioner. It has worked out really well.

That frame doesn't appear to be available anymore - but my point is that I found that there were limited options for small ss frames, especially if your budget is also small. So, you may want to consider a non-ss specific frame with a tensioner.

Also, unrelated but she really, really likes her Mary bars.


----------



## mtbrae (Oct 11, 2005)

Spot


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Finally got around to working on the frame for my wife's new bike. It is almost finished, should have it completed tonight. The frame seat tube is 12" c-c.

It started out as a used ebay Jamis Dragon frame. The frame is made out of Reynolds 853 double butted cromo and gets stronger when heated (at the welds).




























A couple coats of aircraft remover and some elbow grease and you get this:




























Then 3 very light coats of primer:



















Then 3 coats of gloss white enamal and 3 coats of clearcoat:



















Finally start to bolt on some nice parts:










It has Hugi hubs, DT Revolution spokes, Mavic 230 wheels; Continental Race 2.2 Supersonic tires, Ringle Skewers, MY2000 Rockshox SID (2.8lbs), Thompson Elite X4 stem and Masterpiece seatpost, WTB Speed V saddle, King headset, Salsa liplock, Shimano M770 XT crank (run as 1x9), XT rear derailler, XTR Ti 12-34 cassette, 959 SPD pedals.

Still to go are XTR shifter/brake levers and Avid MagLite brakes. Not sure what handlebar will go on.


----------

